# Older Ariens Left Wheel Lock Troubles



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi all

I am in need of some help with my wheel locking issue. The other threads i read didnt really help me in understanding just how it works. 

I just picked up an old 78 ariens 8/32. My issue is that it seems to always be in 2 wheel lock. I pull the pin and it doesnt seem to do anything. I have taken the outer shaft off and inspected things under the access plate as well and i am having trouble understanding why i cant seem to unlock this wheel. I see how it works where the lock slips in to a hole on the outer shaft which the wheel attaches but in lock or unlocked position it seems like the inner shaft doesnt move independantly from the outer.

I am trying to figure out what exactly is happening with the outer shaft. It sits in the diff gear at all times which means regardless of the lock position, the teeth from the outer shaft is always sitting in the diff, meaning it is always moving right? 

Basically im confused on how it should work compared to how it is working now where no matter if the axle is locked or not, both wheels turn together.

Although my next question is how much do these things turn anyways? When unlocked am i supposed to be able to spin it around zero degrees style?

Anyways im sorry for the rambling but i just am trying to get this thing working right before the snow falls lol

Chris


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like the differential is frozen.Not that hard to remove and inspect.


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

What would i be looking for in the diff to see if it is frozen? Ive seen a pic of one that has the inner toothed section on either side. Are these toothed sections supposed to move independantly of each other?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That is correct. If frozen, you may be able to free it by heating it or soaking in some oil or solvent. I just replace them.


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome!! Ill tear it apart and see if i can get it moving. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! If i cant get it moving, where besides ebay can new one be found?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have differentials available. PM if interested.


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

I would but i need 15 posts lol

Does this look like its toast?


----------

